# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  كرت احمر

## أميرة قوس النصر

كرت احمر لمن ترفعه!.
.
.

:
:
:

في هذا الموضوع سوف نرفع كروت حمراء في وجه كثير من التصرفات 

التي تزعجنا ، تضايقنا أو بمعنى ادق تكون خاطئه ,, 

أنــــا سوف ارفع..

كرت احمر..

لمن لا يراعي مشاعر الآخرين 

كرت أحمر 

لمن ينتحل جنس الآخر

كرت أحمر

للفراغ

كرت أحمر 



كرت أحمر

لمن يتكلم عني(بالسوء) ولا يعرفني

كرت أحمر

لمن لا يهمه سوى نفسه
كرت احمر

لكل صاحب نفس دنيئة

----------


## diyaomari

كرت احمر 
لبائعي ضميرهم

كرت احمر 
للمتكبرين 

كرت احمر
للمنافقين

مشكورة على الموضوع

----------


## عُبادة

في هذه الحياة كل كروت الدنيا لا تكفي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كرت احمر 

اطلع بره الملعب 

هههههههههههه

----------


## ayman

كرت احمر!!!!!!!!!

بلزقو على ظهر واحد وراه ثور

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

كرت احمر لشركة الكهربا,,,

----------


## diyaomari

> كرت احمر لشركة الكهربا,,,


هدي بالك على الكهربا لا يقطعوها عنا كمان

----------

